# Error 0x803FB005 in windows 10



## rogermerlin

Has anyone encountered error code 0x803FB005 in windows 10 whilst trying to download xbox games app. Hope someone can help.


----------



## Lanctus

Delete the install which had errors and reinstall individually. Acquiring License will flash in order for the install to be successful.


----------

